# A thread in which everyone talks normally



## Crudblud

Gadzooks!!


----------



## skalpel

Accommodatingly, I potato rid gyromagnetic the reduplication curtain.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

風になる


----------



## aphyrodite

Hahahaha gotta love this thread


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 風になる


 Such a great ... song (?)


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oh, rats, this is my normal voice.


----------



## Oskaar

Hei, alle sammen! Fint vær i dag!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

"Остерегайтесь тех мужчин, которые ходят по улицам, красивым в их одежде и манерам, желая завязать разговор с вами в вашей одинокой государства. Они после вас, а не для вашего блага ..."

:tiphat:


----------



## Oskaar

Ten show jest świetne! Bardzo romantyczne i liryczne. Melodyjny, i bardzo dobrze wyważony.Przyjemność słuchać.
Osiągi są doskonałe, ale dźwięk jest niestety tylko medium.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I-yae on't-dae ike-lae iss-thae ead-thrae. yping-tae is-yae ifficult-dae and-yae o-sae is-yae eading-rae.


----------



## quack

Quack quack, quack!


----------



## Crudblud

I'm so proud of you all!


----------



## starthrower

Dis have given me one heckuva edumacation. Tankee!


----------



## clavichorder

Well, I can certainly *type* normally, but it would be too much work to figure out the logistics of talking normally through the talkclassical medium.


----------



## Kopachris

Squawk! one-two-zero-zero, good day.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

The man who speaks in anagrams:

(Het nam how pakses ni ganramas):


----------



## aphyrodite

Ba dum tssss *troll face*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

aphyrodite said:


> Ba dum tssss *troll face*


----------



## Klavierspieler

Meow! Fssst!


----------



## Igneous01

I hate ambiguous cheese with speak passion. Gotta am grilled when I am my voodoo.

thats two voice COUNTERPOINT! IN WORDS!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Igneous01 said:


> I hate ambiguous cheese with speak passion. Gotta am grilled when I am my voodoo.
> 
> thats two voice COUNTERPOINT! IN WORDS!


I reckon I could do three voice counterpoint! (if you told me how two voice counterpoint in words works...)


----------



## Kopachris

Igneous01 said:


> I hate ambiguous cheese with speak passion. Gotta am grilled when I am my voodoo.
> 
> thats two voice COUNTERPOINT! IN WORDS!


⎡| G: Isn't counterpoint supposed to be two voices at the same time?     ||
⎣| F:   Two voice counterpoint should be more like this, shouldn't it__?  ||


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Igneous01 said:


> I hate ambiguous cheese with speak passion. Gotta am grilled when I am my voodoo.
> 
> thats two voice COUNTERPOINT! IN WORDS!


That's the secret to Aramis' crazy posts!  You're a genius!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Kopachris said:


> ⎡| G: Isn't counterpoint supposed to be two voices at the same time?     ||
> ⎣| F:   Two voice counterpoint should be more like this, shouldn't it__?  ||


Try writing a fugue.


----------



## PetrB

.................... Yeah. Right. That and the fare gets you on the bus.
Yeah. Right. That and the fare gets you on the bus.
........................................ Yeah. Right. That and the fare gets you on the bus.


........................................ .sub eht no ouy steg eraf eht dna tahT .thgiR .haeY
.sub eht no ouy steg eraf eht dna tahT .thgiR .haeY
.................... .sub eht no ouy steg eraf eht dna tahT .thgiR .haeY


----------



## Head_case

¿ǝɹǝɥ uo ƃuıoƃ sı ɥʇɹɐǝ uo ʇɐɥʍ ¡ʍols llllllllɐǝɹ uʍop ʇuıd ǝɥʇ ʇnd ˙slɹıƃ puɐ sʎnƃ uo ƃuɐɥ


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

1 year anniversary of this thread!

Yay!

Gosh, I can barely believe it's 2013, such an odd number.


----------



## millionrainbows

Re: Reopen: Bon-bons on mucous-coated ankle bracelets, fickle bu-fu's, Daddy's juniper bush, and keb mo' on the Victrola, oxymoronic weasels, habañeros, endive salads, seeping lizard erections, froth or bottomless things black-eyed peas, of formaldehide, Sidney baby-nappers, shirtless boppers, and motown people to pepper some anise and lightly spike the punch...--- Only Monsters, 152/378/512098, Curls, mantis, Fur-traders, low scum, <-curteous, his_-fur-covered lang-lang, lowly guy @ the Narthex, yahoo!! yipee!!...come on!!!---> wranglers and chipotle:

Frommage: Cheese...During this Farce, your'e lowering... <---curs=dogs, tissue_ and fu, torn...reglow us @ 5 pm...yahoo! Yippee!!!. Y'all come on!--->
Subject to your approval: Lipid, fetid bon-bons! Mmmm! Liars....
Topless: "Shell-shocked, hey now, Branch Davidians" <-----EXELLENT, DAVE! WHERE @ are you? That ol' .com, eh?---->
Daddy! In the now: Moo! Brown cow! Yesterday, now. Declaiming the members, 3874033, 27808812, 10000, no:789602, "I AM NOT!"

Marzipan candies, the thespian Art; and iffy facts about
Arm & Hammer soda. Too much info? Call it coersion, or get Physical.

Once upon a time, Sad people, turks, and flambay-makers looked at what's going down on the Pat Sajack show, long cancelled, with John Glenn, B.B. Q. eater Orson Wells (deceased), Corrie Jones (creator of R2D2), Cash America, and sex-science advisor Richie "hard dick" Smith. Johnny C. Howard, from Bagland, Inc., discussed what he believes are truly artistic expressions of superficial 'man-made' gestures, and structures created out of new, fresh Marzipan, and tips. According to Howie, "Flagland," the Montana tourist artisan landscape, was at once converted to a homeless shelter, in response to an advanced compassionate civilization that was de-pants strung-out, deploying the red 65 million bottle-caps years ago by a great plan to "drench Americans in sugar." Dietary catastrophe? You said it. The Curious George fans out there are a rarity. Rover is currently rolling over, eating doggie biscuits. Atop this once great civil war re-enactment, sterilization and capping-off of appendages gesturing homophobes, stopping to see graphic evidence of debauchery, rising up from that cat-pile of humanity, astrophysics, eeh, the proposed....where was I? Hoagies, ham sandwiches, llatkas, and potato cakes tinted to look like the lone ranger's horse, from a photo in the archives, was particularly reprehensible, if that matters. The newly remastered "Dog on a leash," played by NASA to scare Jupiterians, 1/2 of all beings, Jackie, Paul, and Lomax, filmed in bondage, that he called The Apes of art meet the rodents from Saturn. It looks like a monster, as I can tell from the fifty or so posies laid at the grave. See that one there? It might have been saved, but having been a long-time convict, endlessly watching re-runs of "Gilligan's Island" and "Route 66," he said nothing, noting that "this is archie comics, this is hula-hoops, this is a tawdry lecture, these are dry rubs, insider spices, this is not an anche in the nose-top. Let's destroy civilization...Oxy-contin for everyone!.


----------



## Mahlerian

これは一体．．．（残念ながら、十字は必要）

(Google translate's rendering of this is hilariously wrong.)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Type any sentence in this translator


----------



## Sid James

No more jargon, double talk, gobbledigook?
That'll be the day...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Our musical alphabet is poor and illogical

(Люспи, люспи, те не могат да определят вашия спирачки) bad translate
Snowflakes, snowflakes, they are able to repair brakes


----------



## drpraetorus

ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> Gadzooks!!


Which riposte would you prefer?

"Zwounds!" or "Top hole!"


----------



## Crudblud

Egads would suffice.


----------



## Ukko

Crudblud said:


> Egads would suffice.


Major Hoople and I are partial to 'Fap'.


----------



## millionrainbows

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Type any sentence in this translator


"R: voquer of the muses: WHAT IS SUFFERING YOU? CUMER THINGS, URPING? OH, GOD I DON'T EAT ANOTHER OF YOUR GTEAUX OF THE RUBBISH ALMOND. To the TOPIC OF IT, I don't KNOW ANYTHING. EMMA SAYS YOU SHEET METAL-OID MY MAIL. HRSIE! CRIME! ABBIE SAYS YOU FRAKE OUTSIDE AND FINISHED IN TOP ON THE CT PAIN OF A BUFFALO SPRINGFIELD? NEIL JEUNE-TYPE LEATHER-BORDER HIPPIE JACKET! DO FIND A NEW RELIGION? PARGNEZ USA THEM THE DTAILS! THE OPTICS CANNOT EXPLAIN VACILLATION, SO SCREW WHO! I DON'T HAVE THE BULLET OF PLAYIN, CAT! LOL, IT IS CARACTRISTIQUE OF SILLY, FOR THE TESTES CUBE-FAONNS (THE VTRE). HUMMUS AND BABAGANOUSCHE, OR OLD GARBANZOS ORDINAIRE ON EC BUS? "

Ha-haaaa! Wonderful! It makes even less sense now! I gotta do another one:


----------



## millionrainbows

My original:
Reaping: Resounding: Reopen: Bonnie-bonnies upon muscle-bound cousins, sugar-coated wankers, le braccioni, eyelets, flickler by. Pinch my buns. Ya-fu's, a local Chinese joint, Daddy's favored jumping off point, a sniper in the bushes, and kibbles for Jeb, motor's bad, along the Victoria River, rolla, past oxygen-starved moles, histrionic web-masters, basel salad, lentils, habba-habba ñeros-ñeros, ten diverse salads, see them peeing, draining their lizards, the reactions, from the *****, bottomless, things bobbing, black-eyed and penniless, as it should be, stinking of formaldehide, Sid's Pizza by-the-slice, Disney likes it, baby likes it. All-out for red snappers, shirtless vipers, irksome slackers, witless rappers, biteless poppers, and more townspeople to paper the heptatonic per deum, so tell me: me arise, Denise, and lightly spritz Mike the puppy's lunch...

--- "Only the lonely," he sang. Sat in his lap, was a fresh copy of the New York Times, 12/1/12, the newest one. Vans were parked outside waiting. Since Medical Industries, Inc. was the sponsor, lined up outside were the blood donors. <gahh!> vermin! meddling fools! At 3 a.m., @ group six headquarters, my snail collection languished. "They were commoners," he thought. <gahh! > wrote: Subject: To: "William There it wnt again, that cry. Robbers had already insinuated their presence. Bon-ton roulette, "<gahh!>" There must have been millions of those großße little things. If it rains, I'm bowing out, soon after. <[email protected]@hh!> Again, his saucers became coagulated, limping on balanced stilts. No, not yet. Fetid! <Gahh!> Damn! There it went again! Too intrepid, as given: Sat on her face, fur in closet, all day, now. Depending on the cement mixer, sober operator number1, 20 eggs, 12 is not a baker's dozen, 11 more almonds: 48 toasted. A good number. Mmmm, good! Are the lyric operas you listen to ****? Unknown, but can you dig it? People actually used to dance to this ***** ...Only in Vienna! Somebody's hat, left behind.Dearie me! Are you coming? 1st things 1st., 20 things later. 12 boys, at 9:08, sang "I AM, I said" and wrote messages. Will that be all? Liam Gallagher, and sons. Rob the bank. Just in time, son! <gahh!> was sounded again, by rote.
--------------------------
Translation:
"The harvest: It repeat: For it open again: The attractive fan in the cousins of the limit of muscle, the wankers more sweet dress, the vivacity, the carnations, the flickler of another side. For sting my rolls. It was of Ya, a change of the the unexpected one a the servant, Chinese, united and the favorite father of the point, a lie an in the marksman so expected leader selected us bushes, and the kibbles for Jeb, goes in evil, long car interest of the river of the Victoria, the skate to cylinders, the Molen of the oxygen dead person of the last hunger, the phase Control the webmestre, the salad of Bâle, the slow one l' Habba-habba-o ñeros-ñeros, ten different salads, sees without That the Pipes made, that his lizards that deviates-itself some reactions, degrade the ground, the things Cut that briefly, black examiner and the division without the money is should become, when these, stenches of formaldehide, the pizza of the Sid of the another side -- he, Disney loves, loves infant. For it summarize itself for the lutjanidés red, the viper of ********, disturbing the slackers, the Rapper stupid, break some biteless and more of residents of town of decorate the heptatonic through Deum, say therefore me: abounding me me, Denise, and easily siringare Mike the lunch of the dog... --.

--- Alone the solitary one, sung. If siede in his knee, a fresh copy of the New York was sometimes, the 12/1/12, the more that novelty. The vans were parked outside of the expectation. Since to inc. medical of industries the promoter that outside were aligned it be, the givers of blood were. Harmful animals! mixing some idiots! For it organize 3 @ you are my, general district collection of slug has languito. They were some articulations, thought-no. To the manuscript: of: The matter: Has: The William there the wnt again, this shout. The thieves had indicating already its presence. The witness of thunder of Roulett There should be was approximately million east großße the small things. If rained, farò so much his arch, soon. Again his koaguliert of saucer became, in small way convincing in the pileworks stable. Not not again. For tarnish! It ruined! There was again! To intrepid, as fact has: If siede in his face, she designs the faithful rule in the obvious one, all day long a long time now. For do not it hang some Whisk of the cement, of be the dessaoûler of the NUMBER1 operating, 20 eggs, 12 to dozen of the baker, still 11 of almond: 48 gates. A good number. Mmmm, well! The works of poetry that I am I discharge-her? It does stranger, but she that can dig? The pinched of people dance really ...Only to this in the arrival! Someone the hat, appreciated the derrière left me. Monday! She comes? The first one what 1st., 20 what afterwards. I have 12 boys that I am sung, to 9:08,, said that I that and the messages wrote. That everybody became? Gallagher of Read and the sons. For fly the bank. Alone to the time the son! To again the summer looked, through the mechanic. "


----------



## millionrainbows

"WIK of the neotonality said: The means that is more in assembly organize a tone of half an in the neotonality, is through the assertion. This can involve that repeat of a central height or in another one way that underlines, by example through the tools that measure, the indicator, the rhythmic stretch, or the metric accent. Alone the approach of that of assertion of tone never became control him the twentieth century. Another one possibility an element of the Tonalität of that articulation of practice it stop when the beginning and the end in the same triad, that uses to tonic in or the points of, the pedals of control, or through the custom of movement in Kontrapunkt around a central cord. 

I can withdraw agree-him with this then as, but I doubts that the enclosure of the Bartók like a neotonalist while this labels that you limit the interpretation of a divided order of your ander a does not make thin music. Conscious, it was the neotonal to the certain times. The problem with the labels that limit loves that this is, that always the exceptions are. It does and itself the song has more of a tone of half a, or a definite change? The neotonal of the concept fails, described locates has as that the means of his derjenig, that is not was based in the simple assertions neither the repetition, but I am I was based I can change apparently from symmetry, and and can change definite. 

Also in Bartók (and many modernisms), there are of the not areas of diminish the managers and the total make thin the harmony, that through their same nature that the Tonalität suspends, and frequently dissolute has some dismissals. Debussy is an essential example for this. This door another problem: in the Tonalität, that used becomes-itself fifth fundamental give the power to the cord and the harmonious stability. In that completamente-seu/ampliou of the and the managers diminished, gives will design us not fifth; the triton that the board of symmetry (this after the ideas of measure! Hérésie)! Debussy has his body progress wherever, but organize the means used no tone. To the contrary one a wanted and float him be ambiguously. 

The Tomposer cannot avoid mentioning the quality harmoniously of music, that Italian travel agency harmoniously interested and asking harmoniously the song outside. It declared that the Tonalität is is rich extreme during that good one above outside of the Tonalität practical. The lies in this nothing completely decides the small cake: Practically (the computer) the Tonalität, alone as the song of the neotonal, harmoniously are incorporated that two under the biggest screen of the song. The problem that I see here was go this a lot harmonious music more spaciously one of or these cases, and can be ambiguous tone to a much bigger rank. 

In a completely it explain the harmonious song, should not be there a means predominating tone; the song can want to is going to go somewhere. For me, the Tonalität and the neo Tonalität alone that the examples are harmonious for the special one of a much bigger kingdom of the song. A tone of half that an is a limit the factor in this consideration. I do not think that Debussy neither Ravel supplied also a tone of half a; have-no alone even though the condemned one made, that wanted to did. This I give credit metallic looks to be with the intention of, receive the revenge in the song of measure in the rotation of the Tonalität in an ideology. Really for me, the argument of tone itself itself more of an improbable one. 

——————————————————————————————————————— 

A question of the serialism true (is alone, as the approach of 12 tones of) came is, is this truth not tone, but in an important way this does not do harmonious of nature. This is because his high that they organized the kingdom (the tone that I row) I am, in the contrast to the managers. A manager is an indicator of ranks, that freely can be organized; a line of tone is not. 

The attractive mountain has some notices could become used a solution of the contournement in prescribe of these files repeatedly, began that I am you rhymed in the sequence. This a lot distant that understood to organize after an indication of the Tonalität in the approach. Yes the approach of 12 tones in the Kontrapunkt of I/IN of mélodique of reason, I spout. 

In the question of the assertion that the attractive mountain that the Tonalität killed: The attractive mountain was remained is like usual composer of subject and therefore in his period bun. I think that used his approach as a challenge for itself. I think that thought always tone, when Shawn that everything said then in its book. 

If does not it import then, the program had should kill the Tonalität, was rolls. But I do not see the ideas of measure as a substitution for the Tonalität neither the harmonious song, but before like a supplement of possibility. It does thought it organized there more from above of batter. "


----------



## cwarchc

Dost yarmi? Ah've bin poo'd eawt at werk


----------



## Flamme

Possible victim of brain wash funny...


----------



## Lunasong

urp...

burp.


----------



## Flamme

Herp
Derp
Derpina?
lol


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> A thread in which everyone talks normally


As in, 'everyone engages in invigorating conversation about the actual works of real composers, to the educative benefit of all'?

Or as in 'people exchange increasingly meaningless verbiage'?


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Type any sentence in this translator


I went from: Every science professor needs to know the general basics of evolutionary theory.

To: In the philosophy of science, one of the most important concepts of Walden, progress.


----------



## clavichorder

violadude said:


> I went from: Every science professor needs to know the general basics of evolutionary theory.
> 
> To: In the philosophy of science, one of the most important concepts of Walden, progress.


It didn't really occur to me to type in intelligent things in that translator. I typed in mostly complex sexual innuendos or bad ones that I could make up. Unfortunately, I did not post those examples and forgot, perhaps because they weren't wholly appropriate.


----------



## millionrainbows

MacLeod said:


> "Does as in, 'have everyone engages, in again conversation of the true works of true composer, to the educational advantage of all to animate'? Do you or make while in 'the people without meaning' exchange the garrulousness more and more? "


_Does it give only something of me, that you annoy, gives it, not MacLeod?_


----------



## millionrainbows

clavichorder said:


> "It did not arrive me really to enter intelligent things that the translator. I typed sexual hint especially the complexes or the bad a, that I could form. Unfortunately I did not set up these examples and forgot, perhaps because they did not fit completely. "


_The clavichorder of merchandise, perhaps itself she would receive her spirit of the drain, could have supports with this. She accuses-me, that do some well sexual suggestions? I am Uhm, the ya?_


----------



## millionrainbows

violadude said:


> I am of gone: Every professor of the science need knowledge the general basic principles of the Evolutionistentheorie.
> 
> Has: In science philosophy one of that most important concepts of the forest, the progress.


_
The merchandise are that widely alone, disobeys! She occupies because the development, BTW? The they were the cousins a monkeys? I see the resemblance, undoubtedly!_


----------



## Cnote11

From "Hello" to "I want to tell the truth"

Lovely


----------



## Igneous01

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I reckon I could do three voice counterpoint! (if you told me how two voice counterpoint in words works...)


I never mentioned it, but here goes:

each sentence is really 2 sentences. You basically swap every other word from each sentence into the other sentence.

like so:

sentence1 
I *hate* ambiguous *cheese* with *speak* passion.

sentence2
*Gotta* am *grilled* when *I am* my *voodoo*.

replace every other word in sentence one with every other word from sentence2.

sentence1:
I ? ambiguous ? with ? passion.

becomes:
I am ambigious when with my passion.

sentence2:
Gotta ? grilled ? I am ? voodoo.
Gotta hate grilled cheese, I speak voodoo.

they dont make a whole lot of sense, but Im sure someone could come up with clever ways to write like this. I cheated with 'I am' here as well. Breaking rules for the sake of artistic expression I say!


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> It didn't really occur to me to type in intelligent things in that translator. I typed in mostly complex sexual innuendos or bad ones that I could make up. Unfortunately, I did not post those examples and forgot, perhaps because they weren't wholly appropriate.


Ya, I copy pasted selections from erotic novels in there too. That was quite amusing.


----------



## superhorn

Blorbaflagonda wonxawanxa zlorkazlark ! Doesn't mean naything, but I posted it anyway .
Aren't I weird ?


----------



## Crudblud

superhorn said:


> Blorbaflagonda wonxawanxa zlorkazlark ! Doesn't mean naything, but I posted it anyway .
> Aren't I weird ?


You just offended 70 million Venusians, buddy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn

gluiph'n

Эдди, ты шутишь? Я видел вас на моем TVEddie, ты шутишь? Люди всегда спрашивают Mei увидел своего двойника knitsI


----------



## Weston

Sigh . . .

The copies sent to its neck in an almost human gesture were leaning out a half door to the newly re-established _Conventionmünze_, but the residue of psychotropic drugs went up to the command level as evidence of Carl's third money spending idea. "Enough of that," it said.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Type any sentence in this translator







Apparently, Einstein was trying to tell us in that lecture that _he is a very energetic batter_.

What he said: "mass and energy are both but different manifestations of the same thing";
What he meant: "The batter and the energy two that I am however the unlike demonstrations the same thing"


----------



## Crudblud

William Faulkner once said: Always dream and shoot higher than you know you can do. Don't bother just to be better than your contemporaries or predecessors. Try to be better than yourself.

But he really meant: Trs dedicated Trs to the interrupo navegacin.

P.S.: I'm so glad to see this thread re-appropriated for the glory of my favourite translation site.


----------



## Ramako

In this process, but in reality can be very different in the two hour, but learning how to do 5 hours per day


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Igneous01 said:


> they dont make a whole lot of sense, but Im sure someone could come up with clever ways to write like this. I cheated with 'I am' here as well. Breaking rules for the sake of artistic expression I say!


Haha, doesn't help that the translations create nonsensical sentences.

If want make that sense, adding word two I play etude.

You to something makes try a or about can't Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Igneous01

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Haha, doesn't help that the translations create nonsensical sentences.
> 
> If want make that sense, adding word two I play etude.
> 
> You to something makes try a or about can't Rachmaninoff.


I could see this as being an interesting crypto in text messages and letters and what not - average person would just think neither person can spell


----------



## jurianbai

R we h3re to 1ncrease goooooogle translab traffic....?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

jurianbai said:


> R we h3re to 1ncrease goooooogle translab traffic....?


R мы h3re в 1ncrease goooooogle translab движения ....?

無法抗拒


----------



## Crudblud

Umbert high high high on horse was made make to Horfnine travel and spirited on by early earl and dunky duke to greet and tell tales of his most spack-dacky advances. Finalmente, a task befitting the stalwartsnoad of Walsnoad Walsnoad Walnope Bison bison bison Brigade, great hero of westly west worlds west west and winds. Of course on the field it was not unreasonabtus tus tus to expect qua un ununun quo ana narsum restumius ters ma almium senbudiensis and in that way it was possible to enjoy the ride despite the discomfort afforded by horses to men. Iries iastuniam dalaris mensur orumarte mors munim maxus, these were the words the horse spoke on its side and ride Umbert did around on it that way the way befitting the words that was because one must never not. Walsnoad was a danger dilt rooa back that way away yesterday and Horfnine a glinting goose on the east horizona mna unrianwan nwnámn orsunsinemna chórisnrabr and it seemed to Umbert that it wererer entirely possiente to reach it by daunt, but then it would be so early even as to early earl catch besleep, and so campuccino made did he and good it was for cloud cover, else it be like the wife in bed eh lads eh eh eh eh eh. Mornate was fast as well it should be in the morning and breakfast he did not for Horfnine lay at the foot of Umbert's view across the land and and and in the back Mount Able still visignt and detaint a west way walks. "Ride!" Umbert saith and with that horsey words on to Horfnine did go without crumbling also, for he did not enjoy it last time.

Horfninen Gaar read sign and it was clear that lingugag barter would procent and problematise the situance for Umbertoast for years to come, but it didn't much at least for then. 'Greetings, I am Umbert, stalwartsnoad of Walsnoad Walsnoad Walnope Bison bison bison Brigade. Legendary hero of Norban.'
'How many in your quarry, stalwartsonsonson?'
'Merely I, merely I? Mainly and merry and horsey hoarse gorse horse.'
The Horfenfolk listened well in to the night of Umbert's deeds unsuspectantly, how could they knote? Not at all! And it came as no surmise to Umbert when Rolf did bequest and unser geszeite müchen molskreimskr bersen uli sixh ubh narán taméïx scher. 'Ys, I will do it.' Andumbert off went to slay another mightest beast.

The ebasterment of hills ahead gave sheshar azam unto to the beast, the Brigunnaean, and Umbert did unert winch way to appreciate the situation. Doot doors on the floor offered prime real states for ambusambursmabrush (ambush) and digging deep he did find a source of horse or horse bears and bare horses in the moonlight such radiant bait. The sheer scale of diffusion betenst the two was insurmeasurable insofar as it wasn't but Umburst forth and in to a pose suggesting action, danger, mystery and romance at 10 only and prewidening none of these such that the Brigunnaean were unabounds before him. The idea was never to tell, if told it could ruin the lives of many important people and tell it did not swonlymbert knew. When Rolf that everything said then in its book, he saint 'It surely does thought organized there more from above of batter, good job, stalwartsonsonson.' And so 't was that Umbert was Hromfen M'gang made and a momentary silensius ursam minuem iribus meora sumum nive, but that could wait for Umbert thait he must stay and ensure the safemaking of Horfnine and its populement. This did not need to long for long though and he left chrisquick, heading eastwalks some morn to Jadaj Nhuhan.


----------



## superhorn

"Twas brillig and the slithy toves . . . "


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yaasssssss ah um pumping Nessie, get yer gums roond that ye beastie, ah huv fainted i was at pub on fri night where i recreated yer double guiness manouver, an loch eil not with em tae. Ahm off to scumbourne. 
Och suppose nothing wrong wi tying up americans, keeps yez fae causing bother.
But yev got more chance o nailing Jelly tae the wall than get Peng Duhai oot! anyay i think i'm off to scumbourne & steak & kidney. Ah usually need a crow bar tae get Peng oot. He never even flapped!!!!


----------



## Crudblud

*hommage à t.s. eliot*

how
what's goin on i said
burning
and in the morning
the sun came up
_quo panes et clarus erat lubuit_
over the awning
sizzle
pop pop pop
goo and sink


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> Umbert high high high on horse was made make to Horfnine travel and spirited on by early earl and dunky duke to greet and tell tales of his most spack-dacky advances. Finalmente, a task befitting the stalwartsnoad of Walsnoad Walsnoad Walnope Bison bison bison Brigade, great hero of westly west worlds west west and winds. Of course on the field it was not unreasonabtus tus tus to expect qua un ununun quo ana narsum restumius ters ma almium senbudiensis and in that way it was possible to enjoy the ride despite the discomfort afforded by horses to men. Iries iastuniam dalaris mensur orumarte mors munim maxus, these were the words the horse spoke on its side and ride Umbert did around on it that way the way befitting the words that was because one must never not. Walsnoad was a danger dilt rooa back that way away yesterday and Horfnine a glinting goose on the east horizona mna unrianwan nwnámn orsunsinemna chórisnrabr and it seemed to Umbert that it wererer entirely possiente to reach it by daunt, but then it would be so early even as to early earl catch besleep, and so campuccino made did he and good it was for cloud cover, else it be like the wife in bed eh lads eh eh eh eh eh. Mornate was fast as well it should be in the morning and breakfast he did not for Horfnine lay at the foot of Umbert's view across the land and and and in the back Mount Able still visignt and detaint a west way walks. "Ride!" Umbert saith and with that horsey words on to Horfnine did go without crumbling also, for he did not enjoy it last time.
> 
> Horfninen Gaar read sign and it was clear that lingugag barter would procent and problematise the situance for Umbertoast for years to come, but it didn't much at least for then. 'Greetings, I am Umbert, stalwartsnoad of Walsnoad Walsnoad Walnope Bison bison bison Brigade. Legendary hero of Norban.'
> 'How many in your quarry, stalwartsonsonson?'
> 'Merely I, merely I? Mainly and merry and horsey hoarse gorse horse.'
> The Horfenfolk listened well in to the night of Umbert's deeds unsuspectantly, how could they knote? Not at all! And it came as no surmise to Umbert when Rolf did bequest and unser geszeite müchen molskreimskr bersen uli sixh ubh narán taméïx scher. 'Ys, I will do it.' Andumbert off went to slay another mightest beast.
> 
> The ebasterment of hills ahead gave sheshar azam unto to the beast, the Brigunnaean, and Umbert did unert winch way to appreciate the situation. Doot doors on the floor offered prime real states for ambusambursmabrush (ambush) and digging deep he did find a source of horse or horse bears and bare horses in the moonlight such radiant bait. The sheer scale of diffusion betenst the two was insurmeasurable insofar as it wasn't but Umburst forth and in to a pose suggesting action, danger, mystery and romance at 10 only and prewidening none of these such that the Brigunnaean were unabounds before him. The idea was never to tell, if told it could ruin the lives of many important people and tell it did not swonlymbert knew. When Rolf that everything said then in its book, he saint 'It surely does thought organized there more from above of batter, good job, stalwartsonsonson.' And so 't was that Umbert was Hromfen M'gang made and a momentary silensius ursam minuem iribus meora sumum nive, but that could wait for Umbert thait he must stay and ensure the safemaking of Horfnine and its populement. This did not need to long for long though and he left chrisquick, heading eastwalks some morn to Jadaj Nhuhan.


Somebody needs to set this to music.


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> Somebody needs to set this to music.


That's the second part of De Legende van Umbert, titled "piarum escondares." The third part has not yet been written. The first part is called "pars primate", and it goes like this:

Umbert high high high on horse was made make to Walsnoad travel and spirited on by worms to wormy words at the earl. With early rather than dunky'vening, he'id lank arunt and soon 't was that upon his slaying the dog dragger he was stalwartsnoad made and much rejoining did comments. Defender of persons and woeful villagarines amid maven wave, a repunt f'lyea'nt, he did carry brakes for all the counties and clips. Early earl and dunky duke sayn't "do stay and ring about like nought, for's treble in land or out and mount about northish." Swumbert went on and on on on on on on on twenty forks and raisins for a pudding of vintage cliffs. And in that swarming slimy waste went he in with spoiled victories tweezers and a wrench and said 'dragon you *******!' to nothing did amount it and oblong before long was wrong twenty eight times four times. Walled up toady walnuts on the walls of the cave indicated that the walls of the cave indicated a direction that would lead to ended space in the end, and they didn't. Following behind this spectacled victoire Umbert was a plaintively plumbed goose eating good gravy with it too. Feast of kings that and after ward was cast did he blink a bit about a bend and buckle in fear at the fight coming his way in the hall there outside also. He couldn't see it but he could, resoundably expectating, image margarine imagine and see it slipping slipped up he went backwards in front of the table from a particular perspirate stole a purse and was out of dogs quintessensitive, and on a crumble horse crumbling upward in good time. That way he made the most of his evening.

It was not at this time that early earl did not decree that in fact he did and dunky duke much the same but with variation and in reverse, also later. Later on it was early morning and he saw it rise good about, early earl that was, yes nuts and butter all over there and a good seed bearing fruited bush on the land and did take in hand that fruit and pluck out a good sized handful for a rising ride now but before not so much. The birds were at the wrong why, though, and an honest beer could not make it in this town of rampant S. S. S. S. S. Somehow even now a good rain could come h'out of high Mount Able's rücker'd leads and cables and not even matter to Umbert's purview, blinky bill as it was. In a former life he had sold fictional children's books and they were not best pleased about this, but now he was a mastered chocolate ear and a what white wheatear too and maybe even a night or two in the inn in which you could sleep in until ten past two times twenty. Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalf past twunty twizzles. Seven minutes past 87 thousands and a just a single carrot of cake for the soliders at home from the war but estranged wife says "no, you cannot live here anymore for I am estranged now" and so the inn it is. And an oated oak grows in the back.

"Umbert, grey-vested hero of Norban and stalwartsnoad of Walsnoad Walsnoad Walnope Bison bison bison Brigade, and meant, well it was that you shouldn't have not should come here yesterwhere when? Yes. You shall undress a mighty chalice and head east, now." And he did.


----------



## drpraetorus

If you don't eat your meat, you can't have any pudding. How can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Some people... some people like cupcakes exclusively, while myself, I say 
There is naught nor ought there be nothing so exalted on the face of gods grey 
Earth as that prince of foods... the muffin!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Erma gerner lerstner ter mer rercerdinger erf Cerplernd's Flert Serler thert er plered terder. Ernerwern thert wernts ter herr ert, prervert mersserge mer ter gert ert. er


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Erma Gerner lerstner просто rercording из Flert Serler Cerplernd там размещены тендера. Ernerwern, что это не больно, предотвратить гонца с, чтобы получить ее? :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder

Lestion grevin si forsip mi coloetic gigoe el cy peidterd^


----------



## MaestroViolinist

- .... .. ... / - .... .-. . .- -.. / .. ... / .- .-- . ... --- -- . .-.-.-


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jag förtår inte...engleska snälla? :lol:


----------



## OboeKnight

.....Cabbage?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Делаю потреблять ... engleska благодаря


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Jag förtår inte...engleska snälla? :lol:


According to Google Translate you just said "I do not consume" 

*C*arrots
*O*nions
*N*eeps 
*S*weet potato 
*U*m... No idea 
*M*ushroom
*E*gg plant


----------



## OboeKnight

MaestroViolinist said:


> According to Google Translate you just said "I do not consume"
> 
> *C*arrots
> *O*nions
> *N*eeps
> *S*weet potato
> *U*m... No idea
> *M*ushroom
> *E*gg plant


*U*lloco? Random plant that starts with "u". Thought I'd help out lol


----------



## KenOC

MaestroViolinist said:


> - .... .. ... / - .... .-. . .- -.. / .. ... / .- .-- . ... --- -- . .-.-.-


"This thread is awesome."


----------



## MaestroViolinist

KenOC said:


> "This thread is awesome."


Yups!!!


----------



## millionrainbows

Hooplah! Oy! Oy!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

D'fhéadfadh muid a tharraingt ar líne ar an mballa, agus a rá "Ní féidir leat trácht a dhéanamh inchreidte ar cheol nua-aimseartha mura mó ná do airde líne seo. Seachas sin, fanacht amach an turas ...


----------



## KenOC

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> D'fhéadfadh muid a tharraingt ar líne ar an mballa, agus a rá "Ní féidir leat trácht a dhéanamh inchreidte ar cheol nua-aimseartha mura mó ná do airde líne seo. Seachas sin, fanacht amach an turas ...


We could draw a line on the wall, and say "You cannot comment credibly on modern music unless your height exceeds this line. Otherwise, stay off this ride..."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^Exactly - A thread in which everyone talks _"normally" _ in Irish as well..........


----------



## drpraetorus

I wish I could speak irish, but teachers here are few and very far between.


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> D'fhéadfadh muid a tharraingt ar líne ar an mballa, agus a rá "Ní féidir leat trácht a dhéanamh inchreidte ar cheol nua-aimseartha mura mó ná do airde líne seo. Seachas sin, fanacht amach an turas ...


Wow, do you actually know Irish or is this a google translate job?


----------



## drpraetorus

But, Mousie, thou art no thy lane, 
In proving foresight may be vain; 
The best-laid schemes o' mice an 'men 
Gang aft agley, 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, 
For promis'd joy! 

Still thou art blest, compar'd wi' me 
The present only toucheth thee: 
But, Och! I backward cast my e'e. 
On prospects drear! 
An' forward, tho' I canna see, 
I guess an' fear! 

I listened to this read by an acrual scotsman. It makes more sence than trying to read it with an american accent.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

ı tɥınʞ I,ɯ losınƃ mʎ mınp rǝapiug ʇhıs ʇhɹǝap!

...wou due deǝd eɥt ɟfo ƃnıoƃ yleʇiuiɟep m,I

˙ретюьпмок ан йикссур йыняьп как 'огечин тен мат :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Crudblud said:


> Wow, do you actually know Irish or is this a google translate job?


Would love to know Irish or Gallic (I know a little welsh) but this was the work of google - looks a cool looking as well as sounding language I think.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Huilunsoittaja said:


> ı tɥınʞ I,ɯ losınƃ mʎ mınp rǝapiug ʇhıs ʇhɹǝap!
> 
> ...wou due deǝd eɥt ɟfo ƃnıoƃ yleʇiuiɟep m,I
> 
> ˙ретюьпмок ан йикссур йыняьп как 'огечин тен мат :devil:


[очень сложно]

Я думаю, что я схожу с ума на поток

лм определенно собираюсь поступка из-за настоящее время


----------



## Crudblud

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Would love to know Irish or Gallic (I know a little welsh) but this was the work of google - looks a cool looking as well as sounding language I think.


I've been learning a little (though went off the boil for a bit and can't really "think in it" right now) and the pronunciation is quite strange coming from English, but it does look beautiful written down. So many vowels!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

tú riamh a fhios ach conas a mhéad is féidir a iompróidh an koala nó wallaby


----------



## Crudblud

Did you ever finish something, thought it was good, then 10 minutes later felt like crap? Well, I just did and it's quite common for me, this feeling of sloppy brains and malaiserie upon completion of some work or other and the more furieux l'artisanat be, the lower and lower it get. What? Yes. No. Yes. And in such times my dead communications kills my brain is dead or there is serious and detrimental a time consumed in the way of a but bucker bucket it could potentially (potenitenue) cause some disturbance discomfort dislodged synapses for a week or so i might think but really i'll be in a chair and then where away a way? MIT GROßßßßßßßßTER VEHEMENZ I say I will I won't I lied get better and further on this time and did you ever feel like that? Finish it and think it's good but

i feel as though

No really this is how I wd lk t gt togetn wd llk n t rt adsummers day thou art more art dartnage ding

WHUNGE sad dad
WHUNGE sid mol
WHUNGE WHUNGW WHUGNWUNWA

_fin_


----------

